# How to expand memory on a PS4 slim?



## Brian G Turner (Apr 4, 2018)

I tried to install Witcher 3 GOTY edition - but my PS4 slim says there's not enough memory. I'm currently trying to delete Battlefront 2 from it in order to make room but the process is really dragging.

However, I'm under the impression that it's simple enough to expand the memory on a PS4, but I just wanted to check.

I presume there are two methods available:

1. Use an external harddrive
2. Use a USB stick

I'd prefer not to use an external harddrive if possible - but is it really possible to simply expand the memory of a PS4 slim just by plugging in a USB stick in the front?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok, looks like a USB drive won't be big enough, as the PS4 needs one to be over 500GB and there aren't many of those at the moment. 

However, looks like setting up an external hard drive should be pretty painless: Seagate do a 2TB version specifically for the PS4 and Xbox One - alternatively, I could just get a standard Western Digital external harddrive.

I'll probably order the Seagate 2TB - to ensure plenty enough storage for plenty enough games for the future.


----------



## Bugg (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah, I believe they've made it easy to transfer games between the internal drive and an external one - not that I've had the need to try it myself . . . yet!


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Apr 27, 2018)

I can't believe how cheap and how big hard drives are now days.
When I bought one (six mega, not giga or terrabytes) for my Amiga 500+.
It cost an arm and a leg!!!
This was a long, long time ago.
It's no longer with us, a dinosaur trod on it.
But soon they will be obsolete, make room for the SSD.


----------

